# Betta Haiku



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone else wax poetic and write haikus?

============

pellet in water
OM NOM NOM NOM NOM GULP MOAR?
uneaten food? Nah.

============

I hide like ninja
Behind thermometer see?
I'm invisible

============

You change the water
I attack alien probe
Saved the tank again.

============

Moss ball of weirdness
I swim underneath you lots
Why do I get stuck?


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't be the only one who writes bad haikus :-D

I'll keep at it until someone else writes some 

==============
Fleeting bubble nest
I slave over you for hours
Water change, destroyed.

==============
I wiggle and beg
Cruel mistress ignores me
Just one more nom please?

==============
Who moved my hammock?
Who moved my moss ball and plants?
I'm in a new world

==============
I can stare at you
For eternity and more
Feed me pellets now.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

These are awesome! I love the thermometer ninja and saving the tank! XD You're great! I've never written a haiku lol! So, I wont be adding much here :X


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Haikus are easy! Each line must have a certain number of syllables - no more and no less.

First line: 5
Second line: 7
Third line: 5

Here's a simple haiku that Flambé wrote about feeding time:

_om nom om nom om
nommy nommy nommy nom
nom om nom om burp_

They don't have to make sense or even be any good (see my examples above). I bet you could make one if you try


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah, this might take me a while lol!


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

must do house cleaning
forums beckon one more thread
dust bunnies gather

==============

Tempting Aquabid
Must buy more aquariums
Who needs a spare room?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bbahahahaaaa! I love it!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

...Like this? 

Fishy fishy fish
Staring from a tiny cup
I must take you home :-D

Little green betta
I know what your secret is
You want more nomies ....XD

Jiro looking calm
so lovely and serene
how your fins do shine

Kurai your so bold
My little fearless girl
The warrior fish


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

spawning, bettas, eggs.

they fall from the nest with grace.

Daddy catches them.




 how was that?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice, guys!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I was just thinking about betta haikus the other day and was going to post a thread about it! Oh well, guess you beat me to it. 

Here's mine:

Dull fish in a cup.
Take you home and hey, guess what?
Bright colors blossom!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

nice


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Yay! I hadn't checked this thread for awhile, glad to see some people are still writing haikus ^_^

Jirothebetta - awesome! The first two made me laugh XD

BettaGirl290 - Great work! Nice imagery 

betta fish crazy - I love it, simple and so true 

=============

Day of water change
I make biggest nest evar
Don't take it away ;_;

Hide nest from mama
Behind the leaf or heater
She can no finds it B)


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

These are awesome haha!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

heres one about snowflakes

_snowflakes gently falling down

Glittering in the sunlight

falling to the earth_



how was that?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------

